# Guess who we met???



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi and I walked into the store where Kodi gets trimmed this morning for our appointment, and there is a woman (customer) standing at the counter. She looks at us and says, "Is that a Hav?"

When I responded that, yes, he was, (pleased that someone recognized, since most people have no IDEA what a HAVANESE is!) she asked, "Is that Kodi?"

OK, now WHO could this be? I'm wracking my brain, trying to decide if this is someone who trials with us, and I'm just not remembering who it is. Then she tells me she's Pam, Jack's mom from here on the forum!!!:biggrin1:

So much fun to not only be recognized (well, not me, but Kodi!) but have it be a forum friend as well!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ha! That's such a hoot!!! Forum friends are awesome&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is just like kids. We recognize and know the names of all the kids but never their parents' name. The parents are So-and-So's mom. 

I was pleased that I got the breed right. Then I sort of recognized Kodi and his Karen. The all-black head is a giveaway.  That and his nice manners. Kodi was so very cute. 

I wish I could have stayed and chatted but the sick munchkin at home was waiting for his cold medicine. I was doing the quick dash for juice, medicine and dog food.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

That's so great!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

small world!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Although... For a second, I felt like a cyber stalker...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Although... For a second, I felt like a cyber stalker...


Naw! I feel like my forum friends are REAL friends... it's just that most of us don't live so close together.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That is soooooooo cool!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I love it!! How cool is that? Playdate soon?

I flipped the Havanese Forum calendar to October and there was Whimsy. Funny how we recognize these cuties.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

What did you think of their grooming? Did Kodi come out beautiful and fluffy? 

I never have gone to them which is kinda of silly since I live two miles away.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

that is SO awesome! Kodi IS rather 'famous' around these parts... lol
and I must admit, lately I have been so, sickeningly jealous of all you East Coaster forum memebers... all living so close to one another...  sigh ... closest to us is Angie and sweet little Trooper, about 3 hrs away. 
California sucks. :ranger: all my friends live in the computer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

After Michelle got hurt, I started taking him to Emily at Especially for pets. She does a great job, and is very good with him. I haven't left him there, but I think both he and I are starting to feel comfortable enough that I could.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is just so great! What are the chances of that???

Tammy, here is south Georgia my friends are all on my computer, too! There are several in the Atlanta area but that is over four hours from me!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Kathie said:


> That is just so great! What are the chances of that???
> 
> Tammy, here is south Georgia my friends are all on my computer, too! There are several in the Atlanta area but that is over four hours from me!


SOMEDAY I'm gonna FLY somewhere and meet everyone!!!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Great story and you're right how often would that happen.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

that's so funny!

I once was on a plane, talking to the woman in the seat next to me. We started talking about our dogs, and of course i brought out my camera phone. She immediately recognized my dog as our dogs are "doggie daycare friends".

I've also had patients at the hospital that recognize me as "oh, you're the lady I always see walking the 2 shaggy dogs downtown"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> SOMEDAY I'm gonna FLY somewhere and meet everyone!!!


That's what the National is for! ;-)

I'm seriously considering next year...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> that's so funny!
> 
> I once was on a plane, talking to the woman in the seat next to me. We started talking about our dogs, and of course i brought out my camera phone. She immediately recognized my dog as our dogs are "doggie daycare friends".


That's funny! That really is like, "Oh! You're xxx's mom!"ound:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

krandall said:


> That's what the National is for! ;-)
> 
> I'm seriously considering next year...


where is nationals next year? If it's drivable from here I would love to go (east coast is good for me).


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmm, nationals, huh? I've never even been to a dog show... what's Nationals all about? Are our dogs allowed? where is it? Surely it won't be ANYWHERE I can drive. LOL

Although I really love the idea of just coming to "New England" area.. as it's always been one of my dreams to visit there. And what a better excuse than to meet my cyber friends and thier havs!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> where is nationals next year? If it's drivable from here I would love to go (east coast is good for me).


Chicago. It's a hike from here, but WAY more doable than Minneapolis this year!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> hmmmm, nationals, huh? I've never even been to a dog show... what's Nationals all about? Are our dogs allowed? where is it? Surely it won't be ANYWHERE I can drive. LOL
> 
> Although I really love the idea of just coming to "New England" area.. as it's always been one of my dreams to visit there. And what a better excuse than to meet my cyber friends and thier havs!!


I'm pretty sure pet dogs are allowed, because they even have a parade for rescue dogs. They also arrange babysitters for certain times like the banquet, where you can't take your dog.

No, you probably couldn't drive, but Tillie will fit under the seat, no problem!

Then again, if you DO just come to N.E., We'd LOVE to see you!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, someday.... someday...


----------

